# Partial Pedigree ?



## bluemini (Sep 6, 2011)

Okay so I have had rabbits and they had pedigrees but what is a partial ?  Im looking at lionheads for sale and some have this ?


----------



## Ms. Research (Sep 6, 2011)

That's a really good question which I have no idea how to answer, but would like to know myself.


----------



## bluemini (Sep 6, 2011)

Ms. Research said:
			
		

> That's a really good question which I have no idea how to answer, but would like to know myself.


Yeah I never even knew there was such a thing haha i feel so dumb :/


----------



## Ms. Research (Sep 6, 2011)

bluemini said:
			
		

> Ms. Research said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Felt that way too in the beginning, but don't fret about "being dumb".   I've had rabbits now for 3 months.  Knew nothing about them when I purchased them other than they were cute and fuzzy.  Now, like yourself, I'm getting involved and learning about them and they are more to us than "cut and fuzzy".  IMHO, shake it off, there's never a dumb question, because how are you or I ever going to learn if we don't ask questions.  

Hopefully someone who knows will reply.  If not, I'll find out myself before I purchase a rabbit for my breeding stock.  It's important to know their pedigree and their background before you purchase, if you plan to show or breed for show.


----------



## bluemini (Sep 6, 2011)

Ms. Research said:
			
		

> bluemini said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have had them all my life and used to raise and sell them and I was going to register with the arba but sold them all before I got around too it , I dont go to shows though because we dont have any where I live but im sure on the ohio side they do  .    Anyways yeah I would love to know , I just feel dumb for not knowing when I raised them with pedigrees for 2 years , I think I messed up somewhere lol    


    I knew everything on how to care for them but nothing about pedigrees,showing,genes they carry etc . that is so hard for me to learn and I still know nothing


----------



## woodleighcreek (Sep 6, 2011)

Partial Pedigree means not a full pedigree ( I should add this to the definition list). Say you get a rabbit. If only the sire's part of pedigree is filled out, It has a partial pedigree. 

IMHO, When buying a rabbit, only get one that has a full pedigree. When you breed them, It will be much harder to sell partial ped and no ped show quality kits.


----------



## bluemini (Sep 6, 2011)

woodleighcreek said:
			
		

> Partial Pedigree means not a full pedigree ( I should add this to the definition list). Say you get a rabbit. If only the sire's part of pedigree is filled out, It has a partial pedigree.
> 
> IMHO, When buying a rabbit, only get one that has a full pedigree. When you breed them, It will be much harder to sell partial ped and no ped show quality kits.


Thank you so much !   That makes alot of sense now , and yeah maybe adding it would be good . 
I guess thats why they are cheaper , im not buying any just looking im a mini rex person lol never had a lionhead .


----------



## woodleighcreek (Sep 6, 2011)

I love lionheads (Though I have ever had one) But Id have to say, Jersey Woolies are my favourite!


----------



## bluemini (Sep 6, 2011)

woodleighcreek said:
			
		

> I love lionheads (Though I have ever had one) But Id have to say, Jersey Woolies are my favourite!


They are so beautiful and I wouldnt mind having a pair just got to find the pair thats right , i just love the Mini Rex fur though .  Rabbits are easy to sell here because the only petshop is an hour and a half (at least) away , but thats another reason I wouldnt buy a rabbit around here, people sell mixed breeds just for the money and care less about the health of them and will tell you its one breed when its actually not even close .   Thats why I go all the way to ohio !  You get the pedigree and info on them ,  I have so much respect for breeders like that , breeding for quality and improving the breed I guess you could call it .


----------



## Ms. Research (Sep 6, 2011)

woodleighcreek said:
			
		

> Partial Pedigree means not a full pedigree ( I should add this to the definition list). Say you get a rabbit. If only the sire's part of pedigree is filled out, It has a partial pedigree.
> 
> *IMHO, When buying a rabbit, only get one that has a full pedigree. When you breed them, It will be much harder to sell partial ped and no ped show quality kits*.


Yes definitely add it.  Thanks so much for the info and the very sound advise.


----------



## bluemini (Sep 6, 2011)

I have been reading on the ARBA site for a few minutes ... are lionheads not a recognized breed ?


----------



## Ms. Research (Sep 6, 2011)

bluemini said:
			
		

> I have been reading on the ARBA site for a few minutes ... are lionheads not a recognized breed ?


I'm not sure BUT I think they are not recognized YET.  Breeders and fans of the lionheads love this rabbit for his mane.  Single or double.  I've seen impressive of both.  As I am with angoras, I wouldn't own a lionhead.  Sorry the hair.  But if you love to groom like others do, they are really neat rabbits to have.  Colors galor.  I'll have to find out when I go to the ARBA show.  Shame if they are not.


----------



## bluemini (Sep 7, 2011)

Ms. Research said:
			
		

> bluemini said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah I dont like rabbits with long hair cause I am not a fan of grooming them but was just looking under recognized breeds and they are not there , and under breeders they are not there either , not sure why though .  Thats weird, although I did find a mini rex breeder not far from here !     But still looking , I have tried craigslist but no bunnys on there either    I dont think im going to find any mini rex !?  I mean im not too picky am I ?   I want a purebred doe or two thats either TRI,broken black, or blue or solid black,blue,castor or a BEW .  I dont think thats beng too picky , I mean its not for show quality , and I dont like black otters that much so yeah .


----------



## Ms. Research (Sep 7, 2011)

bluemini said:
			
		

> Ms. Research said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It seems you have picked your breed.  Congratulations.  Mini Rex's are beautiful animals with the amazingly soft fur.   Be patient.  Later in the year or March of next year you will see a lot of ads for bunnies.  Like yourself, I am itching to start but I want to start right.  I think starting out with one doe and one buck (or you can look into stud service) all depends on finances for me will be an excellent start.   I don't think I would be picky and I don't think you are being picky too.  The success of a rabbitry is to start with quality not quantity.  

eta:  If you find one in March/April, make sure it's a reputable breeder.   Reputable breeders don't breed the Easter Bunny.


----------



## bluemini (Sep 7, 2011)

Ms. Research said:
			
		

> bluemini said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah I wanna do it the right way , I already have my purebred mini rex buck just needing a doe or two , and the reason I was going to get one in april is because they have trade days in april and next month , just not sure when I will go...thats where the breeder I always bought from sales  at also , i wont buy just anything I find ,quality is key but I dont NEED papers on them but if I can one with them that would be great too .  I will try and post a pic of my buck tomarrow , I love him so much and I know I would get some gorgeous bunnys using him .


 And my experience with trade days for those who havent been is that there are so many more good quality buns avalible in oct. because of winter coming I would guess .  I have made one mistake with trade days though and from then on I check them myself ! 

I was wanting a female mini lop and the breeder only had males so I took one , the rabbit was also in with another just like it but wasnt a broken color .  Well needless to say , about a week later I had 10 buns I wasnt prepared for and it must have been her first litter cause none of them made it , wish I still had her .  I did have mini lops and hollands( about 6 all togher) last summer to breed but somehow my dog got to them :/   But anyways form that I learned double check and beware of who you buy from !     So what breed do you have ? Sorry if you already told me


----------



## bunnylovincowgirl (Sep 7, 2011)

> So what breed do you have ? Sorry if you already told me


I do Polish rabbits.  I love their huge eyes and big cheeks!  You can see some of mine here that did well at national shows: Polish Rabbits 


I'm not surprised you found a partial pedigree on a Lionhead.  Because the breed is still in development, there's a lot of outcrossing to other breeds to get the desired traits, plus some bloodlines aren't well traced.  I guess any breed can have a partial or missing pedigree, though.


----------



## crazyturkeydesigns (Sep 7, 2011)

bluemini said:
			
		

> Yeah I dont like rabbits with long hair cause I am not a fan of grooming them but was just looking under recognized breeds and they are not there , and under breeders they are not there either , not sure why though .  Thats weird, although I did find a mini rex breeder not far from here !     But still looking , I have tried craigslist but no bunnys on there either    I dont think im going to find any mini rex !?  I mean im not too picky am I ?   I want a purebred doe or two thats either TRI,broken black, or blue or solid black,blue,castor or a BEW .  I dont think thats beng too picky , I mean its not for show quality , and I dont like black otters that much so yeah .


It's sort of an off-season right now, but if you get in contact with a breeder they may have some juniors (buns under 6 months for the mini rexes) that showed in the summer shows. People are getting ready to breed in the fall for the spring, so even getting in contact with a breeder now and letting them know what you want would be a great idea, too. A good breeder will be willing to help you get what you need, whether it's their own stock or by recommending another breeder. 
I agree with Ms. Research; I do think you're being picky, but being picky is what will ultimately get you the best rabbits, both in conformation and health. If you want a certain color in a certain breed, I can almost guarantee there is a breeder working on that color, if not multiple breeders. You shouldn't settle for what you aren't looking for. 
As far as partial pedigrees go, it really depends. Would I buy a partially pedigreed rabbit from someone I didn't know? Heck no. Not even if the rabbit was a showstopper. We have however, got rabbits with partial peds from breeders we've worked with and even waited for a pedigree (for almost a year! it was frustrating). Even without a full pedigree a breeder should have some idea of what's in the rabbits background, so if they don't, buyer beware! You could a rabbit that a genetic perfect storm behind it (ESPECIALLY if the rabbit's white) and end up ruining everything you've worked for. To be safe, I'd stick with only full pedigreed rabbits; most good breeders don't have anything but. 
Oh, check the National Mini Rex Rabbit Club's site as they have an extensive list of breeders in the US. Would be a good place to start.


----------

